# Lime Milkshake



## Darryn

Hi All

Does anyone know of a good lime milkshake recipe?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVapeGear

With a blender you can make this lime milkshake yourself (or use a jar with a tight-fitting lid instead). 
Use fresh ingredients, this will make your lime milkshake taste a lot better. And with ice-cream with high fat content makes the best milkshake, but it is no good for your weight.


recipe for this milkshake:

*Lime Milkshake*
1 lime

4 scoops vanilla ice cream

10 tablespoons milk

2 1/2 teaspoons sugar



Put all ingredients in a blender or drink mixer and blend until smooth

Add sugar to taste

Add or decrease milk for thickness



Enjoy this milkshake

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## SAVapeGear



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn

Lmao thanks but i dont think it will wick very well.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## goki

Darryn said:


> Lmao thanks but i dont think it will wick very well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


TKO Lime Milk

Sent from my VKY-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mofat786

Lmao

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g

1% INW lime
2% CAP sweet cream
1% CAP new york cheesecake
3% CAP vanilla bean ice cream
1% TFA sweetner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Darryn

Thanks a mill gona try it

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

